# Biceps don't seem to grow..



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Right okay.

Have tried many routines really. Mainly as I like to mix it up. Have been training now about 1yr and half.

Split at the moment is,

Back,

Chest Biceps

Shoulder Triceps

Legs

Not so much in that order but yeah.

For biceps I do 3 exercises.

BB curl.

DB curl.

Then finish with either cable curls or close grip ez bar curls.

Generally 4 sets, 6-10 reps.

Anything a miss?

Any other exercises other people have found to help bicep mass / peak too.

Cheers,


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

I did originally start with Back/Biceps. Chest/Triceps etc.

Was the same then, which is why I then changed to this.

Like I say, its not always in that order.

Say Back, Legs, etc.

Have tried going heavy. Lighter.

Bloody annoying because my arms are growing, but my tricep is obviously the size. Bicep, just doesn't look trained.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just keep at it mate, try just doing a full workout on arms on a friday and go to failure, whats your diet like are you getting enough protein in? also id go to failure on chins at the end of the arms workout also but thats for you too decide, just keep changing things around, theyll grow mate.

Edit: I noticed my arms look a little bit larger and "fuller" when i started using creatine also.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Are you sure they're not growing? How have you come to that conclusion?


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Your arms wont grow any bigger than your body, so you might need to increase your body mass and arm size will follow.

For me a put an arms day in my routine. You could do

Mon- arms (when your fresh)

Tues- legs

Thurs- chest/shoulders

Fri- back

This worked for me when i wanted my arms to grow, some people do overtrain there arms, on the other side you might not be stimulating them enough.

Trial an error mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Got the same problem...

Bis are not great...not a lot you can do with shape and peak but hammer tris to bring up overall size

My trainer has me training bis less to allow for recovery.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

try doing concerntration curls, hammer curls and finishing off with barbell curls. go strong on the positive, squeeze on the static and slow on the negitive.

so for example it'll look like this vvv

concerntration curls 3 sets of 10 reps

hammer curls 3 sets of 10 reps

barbell curls 1 set to failure, don't worry about cheating the last few up just emphesis the negitive.

also have you got fat gripz? if not then i'd advise it, i used to do 45kg on concerntration curls without but with them my weight drops by 25%. they are really effective for arm development. if you look on my profile pic you can see the bit of meat on my left forearm connecting toy bracialis on my upper arm. that is now a slab and i attribute a lot of that to fat gripz.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Heavy slow preacher curls + eat more


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Would you suggest like said, put chins at the end, or do those first then go onto something like, DB Hammers / Curls and then BB CUrls?

Anyone else recommend doing the routine tomo8 suggested?

Was consuming 3600 maybe more. Never less.

Consisted mainly of oats, whey and banana in morning.

10am break was 70g whey 80-100g oats. (done for ease)

1pm. 150-200g pasta. sauce. banana.

4pm same as 10am. and again, ease.

after gym, 40-80g malto. 50g whey.

moms cooking. steak, veg, potato. alternating the main, (steak, chicken, fish, etc).

about it really. Added in a couple pints of milk. 50-100g fruit and nut mix.

Cut down on the oats for the last 2 weeks at the moment though, getting really bad bloat etc.

I came to the conclusion because I just thought they looked the same. Compared to how everything else was growing, they didn't seem to wanna do the same. They could be to other peoples eyes, but I guess it's what we see ourselves, its annoying haha.

Thanks again.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Some might not agree but i dont think isolating biceps actually makes them grow...weighted pull ups are the best i reckon.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Take lots of insulin on 'arm day' :rolleye:

That's a joke btw...... Although ......


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> Some might not agree but i dont think isolating biceps actually makes them grow...weighted pull ups are the best i reckon.


As awful as it it. I remember about wide's on back day.

Come to arm day i always forget about chins :/ haha.

Will deffo be adding them in from now.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I've just started to smash mine to pieces with lower weights higher reps until they are literally on fire... try this for a month and get the tape measure back out. high weight and low reps hasn't worked.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm a walking pair of arms, mine have grown well with 4 sets biceps 4 sets triceps on arm day..alternate bis to tris to bis.heavy weight 8-10 reps


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

^^^^ Same here doing high reps lower weight and seeing results, seems to working for me at the moment.


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Breeny said:


> ^^^^ Same here doing high reps lower weight and seeing results, seems to working for me at the moment.


Higher reps, to you what is your higher rep range? No more than..?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Jecko said:


> Higher reps, to you what is your higher rep range? No more than..?


At the moment I'm doing 10x10 reps, bi's and tri's.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Train them twice a week?

My split is

mon- chest/tris

tues- Back/bis

wed- Rest

Thurs- Legs

Fri- Shoulders/tris

Sat- Rest/ 50 chins at home

Sun-Rest


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Try this:

-Alt Curls (or do them simultaneously like a BB curl, whatever you like, or do actual BB curls if your forearms/wrists can take them) 2 warm-up sets, 1x6-8 top set to failure, don't forget to control the negatives...

-Hammer Curls seated for a change? 1 warm-up to get the brachioradialis ready for sure, maybe 2 if you're strong... Then 1x6-8

-Conc. Curls or Preacher machine or whatever 1x6-8 or 8-10. Probably without warm-up, but careful on the preacher stuff then...


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

For me more = more with arms most would c it as overtraining them but works for me, I can't get my bi's to budge unless I REALLY hit them! I mean to that point your can't bend your arms at the end of the post session cool down, if I'm feeling that consistently over a few wks my arms will grow if not they don't simple as that.

Creatine has been mentioned I also find this usefull for arms maybe worth a look.

Also are u training triceps on different days? If so drop them into ur arm day.

Going fresh to a arms sesh is also key to me.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Its not really the exercises, its the range of motion and make sure you squeeze at the top.. also try not to put a number on your sets and reps. Let your body tell you when they are done, not the otherway around.

Rip the living sh1t out of them


----------



## David93 (Jan 28, 2013)

Try concentrated curls at the end of the workout and maybe start with pull ups to get the pump going and do all your reps slow so you feel the rip..the slower the harder the harder the better  hope this helps


----------



## topg (Jan 28, 2013)

For me. Never do more than 2 exercises per week. Basically it could be 3 or 4 exercises I just mean about 8 sets max. It works for me best. if I do more - it gets even smaller.

Furthermore for first 18months I did basic exercises for mass. Now (about year) I am doing one more for mass and one is more for that peak that rotation....Try it.


----------

